# bad window install



## omron (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello, in Nov/09 I had a complete tear-out, dual pane vinyl framed casement, awning and fixed sealed windows installed. The installation falls below acceptable standards.  Major being the exterior weather seal of the building envelope is breached.

The house has vinyl siding front and balance of house is stucco, previously had aluminum sliders and fixed picture windows. The original drip edge flashings were left in place where stucco finish is in place. The original flashing does not extend over the windows as necessary. It terminates on top of the new window frames, due to the thickness of the new windows that are dual pane windows.

They want to correct this by installing drip caps. The drip caps will be screwed to the top of the pvc brickmould. The screw heads will be caulked and the drip caps will be caulked to the wall. Is this the correct method, will it cause additional issues??? Any recommendations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as to how this should be corrected.




Photo shows original flashing that was left in place on top of the windows where stucco is in place. It allows water to penetrate under it as it does not extend out far enough over the top of the windows.

This is one of several issues.

Thanks


----------



## handyguys (Mar 16, 2010)

well, it depends. Yes a "drip cap" is proper, more often called Z flashing or head flashing. It should go up behind the stucco, across the top of the window and down. Some windows have built in "J" channel for vinyl or some other proprietary flashing setup or recommendations so I cant say for sure. They probably didnt do it because it could involve tearing out and replacing some stucco.


----------



## omron (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you for the information, yes it would require removing/replacing stucco to do the job properly, which they will not do.  They will install a drip cap, but not the proper way, only as mentioned in my post.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 16, 2010)

What does the sales agreement say in regards to the installation. One would expect to be in a position of acceptable usage when work is provided and paid for. Check the MFG website for installation specs. Ask them in a certified letter to resolve the installation then if they don't correct the inadequate installation call you consumer affairs dept, Better Business Bureau or contact a lawyer to write a letter, This sometimes works wonders when legal folks get involved. A letter is better than filling a case, even if you win you will loose time and lawyer fees. 

How did you find this installer?  

Or call Holmes On Homes, he's from up yonder in Canadia isn't he?


----------



## omron (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for information/suggestions.  Sales agreement states full frame window install, model of window, type of window, lowe, argon gas, brickmould, hardware type, a one year warranty on labour, etc.  I should have insisted on more detail.

I thought I had researched this company, BB checks A+, net searches, reference checks, have been in business here for 30+yrs (doors) windows 8+yrs (new mgmt 16 yrs ago), installers have been with them a number of years (according to them), medium size business. 

Thanks again


----------



## handyguys (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess bottom line is caulk it real good for now, check it every year (at least) and add the flashing when you re-do the siding someday. 

The original price you paid did not include cutting back and repairing the siding. I suspect you got the job you paid for and the installer is going as far as he can, within the confines of the original agreement.


----------

